# For Those Who Use the HD PVR 2



## TheBenCrazy (Aug 13, 2015)

I created an account just to inform people of the issues using it and some ways you can bypass the problems. Hopefully a developer sees this to possibly fix it if it is even a problem they can fix.

First off, using the HD PVR 2 in OBS as a video capture device will only allow for a max resolution of 720x480 either because of a driver issue from Hauppauge or a software issue on OBS. The footage will also be choppy. If you stream this way, make sure to have the FPS at 59.94 as it seems to ease the choppiness a little.

For me, the best way to get footage is to go old school and window capture Hauppauge Capture in full screen. It is also easier on multiplatform because of the crop filter you can add along with being able to cover it up with another window and it will still display the capture.

That's my two cents, if anyone else has problems or tips put them down!

TheBenCrazy


----------



## xiuide (Aug 14, 2015)

make sure to NOT use custom resolution in the properties panel for the HDPVR2. let it use the default settings, and it should default to 1080/highest FPS. as for the stuttering, at least in windows 10, there seems to be an issue capping the HD PVR 2 video footage when a game is running in fullscreen windowed mode, so make sure your in exclusive fullscreen, that makes the stutter lessen/go away. as for my personal stream settings,I have OBS scale from my base res of 1080 down to 720 (I do this in video settings, so i can use a downscale filter, not in output settings) and set my FPS to 30 (personal preference for my steam, less frames = less pixels because the encoder has more time for each frame) and I have no problems as long as i do all of that



EDIT:

looking at the log, the video source actually is being created at 480, which is strange because honestly looking at the video it doesn't LOOK like it would be. Id love to be able to hear about this as well... that being said. I do stand by what i said at least about fullscreen vs windowed fullscreen, etc.

04:37:58.958: [DShow Device: 'HDPVR2'] settings updated: 
04:37:58.958:     video device: Hauppauge Siena Video Capture
04:37:58.958:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_2040&pid_e502#e502-00-00a96e16#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{9b365890-165f-11d0-a195-0020afd156e4}
04:37:58.958:     resolution: 720x480
04:37:58.958:     fps: 59.94 (interval: 166833)
04:37:58.958:     format: H264
04:37:58.958:     using video device audio: yes
04:37:58.958:     sample rate: 48000
04:37:58.958:     channels: 2
04:37:58.958:     audio type: Capture


----------



## hypnotichamms (Jun 13, 2016)

if you change the settings in archsoft show biz and apply is that gonna transfer over to the obs capture?  Are the settings you use in Archsoft saved inside the firmware?  Also in the configure button there are PID Mappings and Output Pins what do those settings do I still get a bit of pixelation coming from the HD PVR 2 when running video capture it is coming from the HD PVR 2 because i see it in the preview window.  Any suggestions or knowledge on this would be helpful.  Thanks


----------

